# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Preuhranjena beba

## Damir

Pozdrav moje dame!

Malo sam prošvrljao i nisam baš naišao na puno tata na forumu pa da se pridružim toj manjini.
Ne znam otkud bih počeo jer me (nas) muči dosta pitanja pa vas molim da se malo strpite.

Lara, naše malo zlato se rodilo 06.05.2008 i imala je pri porodu 49 cm, 3450 gr., apgar 10/10. Supruga nije odmah imala mlijeka (što je normalno), a našoj ribici klostrum jednostavno nije bio dovoljan pa su je sestre prvi dan nakon podoja malo dohranjivale. Drugi dan su se dogovorile sa drugom rodiljom da je ona dohrani na svojoj ciki al' ni ona nije imala previše mlijeka pa ju je dohranivala i treća rodilja tako da je Lara cicala 3 mame  :Smile:  Nakon tri dana su otpuštene doma, a lara je imala 3430 gr. (izgubila je samo 20 gr.) :D

Ne koristimo pampers a bogami ni platnene pelene (sam radim, a sad imam 5 usta za nahraniti, uz nas troje i moje roditelje) nego isključivo obične pelene. Što je bilo dobro za moju i supruginu guzu, dobro je i za našu ribicu 8)

Prvi mjesec, prva kontrola, Lara ima 4630 gr, 55 cm i sve je ok. Prva pedijatrica prepisuje D3 kapi i naručuje nas za mjesec dana na kontrolu kukića i cijepljenje.

E sad, naša ribica muku muči s grčićima od 2. tjedna i uz nošenje jedina joj je utjeha opet cika. Supruga je hrani na zahtjev i kad je počnu loviti, Larica se skoro ne odvaja od cike po par sati. Kad smo joj počeli davati te kapi nastala je ludnica i grčevi su je hvatali po cijeli dan pa smo nakon samo tjedan dana prestali s njima. Al' inače, Lara se od početka budi samo jednom po noći i zna odspavati po 4 sata u komadu (kad je ne muče grčevi)

Prekjučer smo bili na kontroli i cijepljenu i druga pedijatrica nas pita s čim hranimo malu i kad smo rekli da jede samo mamino mlijeko rekla nam je da je hranimo puno rjeđe, svaka 3-4 sata, jer je preuhranjena. Naime, vaga je pokazala 59 cm i čak 6500 gr. Kad sam joj rekao da joj ne dajemo D3 kapi zbog jakih grčića rekla nam je da to nije dobro, da moramo, da će joj se iskriviti kosti... Inače, kukići su u redu i možemo prestati sa širokim povijanjem.

I sad ne znam što da radimo. Jučer smo opet počeli s kapima i opet skoro cijeli dan nije oka sklopila od grčića i opet joj jedina utjeha nosanje i cika. A teška je... Otpadoše mi ruke, rame, leđa...  :Smile: 

Ima te li kakav savjet za zabrinutog tatu? :?

Pozdrav,

Damir

----------


## koryanshea

pozdrav tata damir! cestitam na brzorastucoj bebici  :Smile: 
nabrzaka da te utjesim, iskljucivo dojene bebe ne mogu bit preuhranjene i dojenje na zahtjev je najbolje za bebu. bravo vi!
a ako mislis da od d vitamina ima grceve mozete ga i izbacit, samo se pobrini da je malecka (tj. velicka :D) dovoljno na otvorenom.

----------


## koryanshea

evo link o vitaminu D: http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=238&Show=2428

----------


## srecica

> pozdrav tata damir! cestitam na brzorastucoj bebici 
> nabrzaka da te utjesim, iskljucivo dojene bebe ne mogu bit preuhranjene i dojenje na zahtjev je najbolje za bebu. bravo vi!
> a ako mislis da od d vitamina ima grceve mozete ga i izbacit, samo se pobrini da je malecka (tj. velicka :D) dovoljno na otvorenom.


Cestitke Damire  :D   i bas je ovako kako kaze koryshea
evo i nekoliko linkova o vitaminu D pa baci pogled kad stignes.

----------


## Anci

> Prekjučer smo bili na kontroli i cijepljenu i druga pedijatrica nas pita s čim hranimo malu i kad smo rekli da jede samo mamino mlijeko *rekla nam je da je hranimo puno rjeđe, svaka 3-4 sata,* jer je *preuhranjena*. Naime, vaga je pokazala 59 cm i čak 6500 gr. Kad sam joj rekao da joj ne dajemo D3 kapi zbog jakih grčića rekla nam je da to nije dobro, da moramo, da će joj se iskriviti kosti... Inače, kukići su u redu i možemo prestati sa širokim povijanjem.


Damire, dobrodošao na forum  :Smile:  

Za d3 kapi ti nemam neki savjet, jedino ne mogu vjerovati da vam je rekla da je manje hranite.

Svaka 3 sata po ovim vrućinama :? 

Moja je dobivala preko kilu u prva 2, 3 mjeseca.

I sad je velika  :Grin:  , ali nije pretila. Zdravo se hrani i doji.

Javit će ti se vjerojatno neka od savjetnica za dojenje, ali ja mislim da tvoja supruga po pitanju dojenja radi najbolje  :Love: 

Sretno  :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

mislim da si dobio odgovore... da ti čestitam na bebici, dojenju i eko-pelenama (ako želiš, ja imam viška zaštitnih gaćica koje možeš staviti i preko tetra pelenica, meni ta kombinacija jako odgovara... javi na adresu pp pa ti pošaljem koji komad!)

D3 kapi... nismo imali nekih problema, ali ja ne volim baš sintetske vitamine, pa sam ih maloj davala svaki treći dan, u prosjeku, i gledala da ulovi malo sunca, normalno, ne usred podneva. U zadnje vrijeme sam prestala potpuno, ljeto je i već dosta jede krute hrane.

Ne vjerujem da beba može biti predebela samo od majčinog mlijeka, oduzimanje cice (pa i samo privremeno) joj može samo prouzročiti traume i frustracije. I ja sam dobivala svakakve komentare. Zamisli da ti i žena živite u šumi, nemate nikog da vam ništa savjetuje i vodite se svojim instinktom. Imate dijete, žena ima mlijeka, bebica je zadovoljna i raste na očigled... što biste bili nego sretni i zadovoljni? Ako i je malo bucmasta, to će istrošiti kad se počne više kretati.

----------


## pomikaki

> javi na adresu pp


joj što sam to nažvrljala... javi mi na pp svoju adresu, htjela sam reći   :Embarassed:

----------


## cuckalica

i moja je isto bila bumbar, sa 3 mjeseca je isto imala oko 6500g, dojila sam je tj dojim ju na zahtjev
sad kad je stalno u pokretu dosta se istopilo, jos je bucka, ali ni blizu onome sta je bila tako da svi misle da joj premalo dajemo jesti
nikad zadovoljni   :Grin:

----------


## Honey

Damire, dobrodošao na forum i čestitam na bebici!

Isključivo dojena beba ne može biti predebela  :Smile: 
Mlijeko koje majka proizvodi je hrana napravljena "po mjeri" njenog djeteta. U njemu nema praznih kalorija. Ako bi djetetu ograničavali dojenje, zakidali bi ga na osnovnim kalorijama i masnoćama koje su potrebne za razvoj mozga i bebin rast.
Kakve ste građe ti i tvoja supruga? Tjelesna konstitucija je velikim dijelom stvar genetike. Dojenje dokazano štiti od debljine kasnije u životu. Što dulje dijete siše, ta zaštita je jača. Kasnije, kad beba postane pokretnija, i dobivanje na težini će se usporiti.

Ovdje na forumu ima puno beba koje su dobivale po 1,5-2 kile mjesečno.

O davanju D3 kapi morate sami odlučiti. Postoje još neke kapi s D vitaminom drugih proizvođača, možda bi vašoj bebi odgovarale neke druge? Ako ne dajete kapi, važno je da što više vremena provodite vani (ne baš na suncu naravno).

----------


## Damir

Hvala na tako brzim odgovorima dame

@cuckalica: Moje zlato ima sad tek 2 mjeseca, a već je na 6500 gr. Znači da je skoro udvostručila svoju porođajnu težinu u samo 2 mjeseca. A za vraga, baš jučer čitam na netu jedan članak "Preuhranjena dojenčad mogla bi postati pretila djeca"  :Crying or Very sad: 

@koryanshea, srecica: Hvala na savjetu za D3, vidjet ću što će mo... Danas sam rekao dragoj da Lari ne dajemo odjednom svih 5 kapi koliko je propisala pedijatrica nego da smanjimo na 4 i to tako da joj dajemo po kap uz svako dojenje preko dana. Pa će mo vidjeti kako će biti. Kad se malo smire grčići i krenemo više van i s time bi prestali kad počne hvatati malo više sunca 

@Anci: Hvala. I meni je bilo čudno što je pedijatrica to rekla jer svugdje sam čitao savjete da se bebi da cika kad god to traži. Al valjda joj se 6500 gr. čini previše za bebu staru 2 mjeseca.

@pomikaki: Hvala na pohvalama  :Smile:  Inače, i živimo u šumi, a žena mi ima mlijeka na pretek  :Smile:  Od početka je pretjerala s izdajanjem jer su je jako bolile cike i bile nadute i sad je u onome vrtlogu "mora se izdojiti jer joj se previše mlijeka stvara zbog izdajanja"  :Rolling Eyes: 
Na obične pelene smo se odlučili ne samo iz financijskih razloga nego iz straha od kemikalija u pampersicama. Ne može mi nitko reći da je bezopasno neku kemikaliju koja tako upija vlagu stavljati na bebinu guzu 24 sata dnevno. Ne mogu izbjeći kemikalije iz zraka, al ovo bogami mogu. I puno je jeftinije 8)
Hvala i na ponudi da mi pošalješ koje zaštitne gaćice, uskoro će mo ih trebati još  :Smile: . PUL gaćice sam uzeo, da ne reklamiram konkurenta Rodi, od žene iz Rijeke  :Smile:  Pa mi je poslala i besplatne primjerke platnenih pelena, al' iskreno rečeno meni se čini da je cijena platnenih pelena previsoka za ono što nude. Isprobali sam ih, kroz njih je prošla sva tekućina jer Lara piški k'o velika i nakon pranja su se jedva osušile nakon skoro cijelog dana na štriku po ovim vrućinama. Obične pelene su zakon, lako se peru, ultra brzo suše i za jednu platnenu možeš kupiti 50 komada običnih 8)

----------


## pomikaki

5 kapi D3? To mi se čini kao mega doza... meni je moja prepisala samo 3 kapi (od Plivita), a i to sam kako rekoh davala svaki treći dan, onako zlu ne trebalo.

Za zaštitne - samo se javi kad hoćeš...  :Smile:

----------


## tetamaja6

samo ću poslati utješnu!
rođen da 3720 izišao sa 3500!

prvi mjesec na kontroli primio 1600 znači tada je bio 5 100

drugi mjesec je primio 1300,znači bio je 6 400

isključivo dojeni i nitko mi ništa nije prigovorio!

 :Love:

----------


## bundevica

Moj Luka je rođen s 3880 g. i sa 2 mjes. je bio 6900 g., tj. tu negdje kao i vaša Lara.
Kad bebica počne puzati, pa hodati, ma sve će otići. Tako je bar bilo s mojim dečkima.
Ja dajem siku kada god traži, a po ovim vručinama i bebice su žedne, pa je to malo češće.
Bravo za mamu i dojenje!
 :Love:

----------


## Nina

I moja curica je bila mala debeljuca. Dobivala je super na tezini,samo na mom mlijeku.
Nikad nitko nije nista prigovarao,dapace-pedijatar i sestre su nas uvijek hvalili.

A sad-mala ima 2,5 god. i 11,5 kg. Mali mrav. Jede SVE,doduse u malim kolicinama,stalno je u pokretu i eto- sad je pak mrsavica. 
Sav taj baby-spekic se otopio.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> "Preuhranjena dojenčad *mogla bi* postati pretila djeca"


I mislim da se to zaista ne odnosi na isključivo dojenu djecu. Moja je prijateljica isto isključivo dojila djevojčicu za koju je pedijatrica rekla da je izrazito krupna, i za dohranu predložila samo lešo povrće, odgađanje žitarica i takve stvari, nikad nije rekla da se dijete manje hrani majčinim mlijekom. Danas je to krasna visoka, i šlang djevojčica bez ikakvih viškova.

----------


## koryanshea

mislim da se izraz dojenčad odnosi na male bebe općenito...

Damire, jos nesto mi je palo na pamet: imate li kakve marame za nosanje? to bi vam moglo umanjit leđobolju  :Smile: 
drugo, nekako imam dojam da bi vam bilo interesantno i bezpelenastvo, svrati na http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=56340 pa vidi kako ti se cini!  :Smile:

----------


## (maša)

dobro došao tatek  :D 

cure već sve rekle..dojena beba ne može biti preuhranjena...

Miha je sa 2 mj imao 7100....i pedica isto rekla da povećamo razmak dojenja (što mu nije objasnila da nema cike 2-3 sata)..-...ja i dalje nastavila po svom....tj po njegovom

----------


## (maša)

e da.još je jedan mjesec puno dobio i poslej ej počeo puno manje dobivat (kako je postajao aktivniji)...

sad 15 mj ima 11,5 kg i 87 cm...

----------


## zhabica

> "Preuhranjena dojenčad mogla bi postati pretila djeca"


nisam citala clanak ali pretpostavljam da se odnosi na djecu hranjnu adaptiranim mlijekom. 

dojeno dijete ne moze bit preuhranjeno. 

bravo za vas i dojenje! (i pelene  :Smile:  ) :D  :D 

cestitke na bebici!  :D  :D

----------


## Damir

Hvala vam svima

@pomikaki: Imaš pp od mene, hvala ti.

@koryanshea: Bespelenaštvo... jesam za prirodno al previše je to za mene... hvala, ne hvala

Inače, moja ribica danas opet cijeli dan ne pajki  :Sad:  grčići je muče   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivorka

I moj Karlo je imao grčeve s navršena 2 mjeseca i trajalo je možda 2-3 tjedna nepravilno. Iako sam ja to pripisivala D3 kapima - pokazalo se da to nema veze i da samo probavni sustav treba sazrijeti.

Držim fige da vam grčevi što prije prestanu - znam kako je teško.   :Love:

----------


## nerina

Evo i mene, samo da kažem da sam svojedobno takodjer dobila savjet od pedijatrice da malome povećam razmak među podojima jer je dobivao po 1300g mjesečno.Naravno taj savjet sam ignorirala i nastavila dojit na zahtjev.Moj dečko je imao grčiće nekih mjesec-dva i mi smo koristili sirup za grčeve, ali mislim da nije baš previše pomagao.Što se tiče D kapi, ja to dajem užasno neredovito jer nemajka ja zaboravim  :Grin:  
EVO   :Love:  za grčiće da  što prije prođu, po meni je sika najbolji lijek za sve pa tako i za grčeve.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Ne spadam ovdje jer imam velikog mršavka, ali znam da  isključivo dojena beba ne može biti preuhranjena (ni neuhranjena s čim su mene optuživali), ona dobiva točno koliko joj treba.

Ja sam vam samo htjela reći da sam možda prvi mjesec davala d kapi i prestala jer smo bili svakodnevno vani na suncu, a sunce je najbolji izvor d vitamina. pedijatrica mi ga je uredno pripisivala, ali kao što je u većini slučajeva nisam puno obadavala, nisam ni tad. 

pedijatri su različiti. jedan se drži jednog, drugi drugog, večina ih je neinformirana, znanje o dojenju i problemina dojenja im je uglavnom jako nisko (ili ne žele znati zbog doniranih blokića i kemiski proizvođača AD). samo se ti drži našeg foruma i imat ćeš prave informacije   :Yes:

----------


## mikka

ja isto ne dajem d vitamin. mozda budem, ali u kolicinama manjim od prepisanih.

sto se pretilosti tice, ja mislim da bas majcino mlijeko cuva djecu od pretilosti i opcenito sklonosti raznim poremecajima u kasnijim godinama.

6500 uopce nije puno, ne znam kaj brije pedijatrica. samo zamisli da je rodena s 4500 ili vise kila, i problem naglo nestaje.

 :Love:

----------


## miljica

> 5 kapi D3? To mi se čini kao mega doza... meni je moja prepisala samo 3 kapi (od Plivita), a i to sam kako rekoh davala svaki treći dan, onako zlu ne trebalo.


kod nas pedijatri prepisuju po 1 kap dnevno prvih godinu dana... a mi smo i to preskakali, narocito kako je krenulo lepo vreme, pa smo jos u pola osam izjutra vec u setnji...

a i kad smo vec kod pedijatara, ma oni nikad nisu zadovoljni... ja od pocetka svaki njihov savet uzimam sa rezervom i dobro razmislim pre nego odlucim da ga primenim...

sto se tice dojenja, mala se sad ne odvaja od cike, ali kad malo poraste i pocne da je interesuje okolina, verovatno cete je loviti da je podojite  :Smile: 

o bespelenastvu ipak razmislite jos malo, znam da na prvi utisak deluje zahtevno, ali uopste nije tako i visestruko se isplati (pri tom ne mislim samo finansijski)... imate jos vremena, mi smo krenuli tek sa 5,5 meseci i zaista smo presrecni sto smo bespelenasi, narocito sad kad su ove vrucine...

 :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

> o bespelenastvu ipak razmislite jos malo, znam da na prvi utisak deluje zahtevno, ali uopste nije tako i visestruko se isplati (pri tom ne mislim samo finansijski)... imate jos vremena, mi smo krenuli tek sa 5,5 meseci i zaista smo presrecni sto smo bespelenasi, narocito sad kad su ove vrucine...


je, guza bude fino suha, odmah nema ni kremica, ni ikakve šanse za osip... mi smo polubespelenaši od 8-og mjeseca (malo tetre sa zaštitnima, malo gaćice s uloškom, ovisi kakva je situacija  :Smile:  ). Kad je beba tako mala vjerojatno je malo teže, a i imaš sve te druge brige, od grčeva na dalje... ali čim su platnene u igri, pelenaštvo će i puno manje trajati nego s jednokratnima. 

Damire - vidi pp.

----------


## Damir

Opet, hvala vam svima na čestitkama i savjetima i utjesi  :Kiss: 

Odlučili smo prestati s ovim D3 kapima i vidjeti ima li koji drugi proizvođač da ih ipak koristimo zimi. Do tad će Lara malo porasti i grčići bi trebali prestati.

@pomikaki: Najljepše hvala  :Shy kiss:  :D

----------


## ribice

Ma kaj bi bila velika..moja je imala skoro 7 sa 2 mj ( ali je rođena sa 4 ) a sad sa 11 mj  ima skoro 12 kg..i nitko mi nije nikada ništa rekao za to...
 :Love:

----------


## emily

Ubrzano dobivanje na tezini kod dojenih beba

----------


## zhang

ja bih samo rekla bravo za sve vas troje!  :D

----------


## roby

> ja bih samo rekla bravo za sve vas troje!  :D


X
I još nešto, bebica je preeeslatka!

----------


## retha

> 5 kapi D3? To mi se čini kao mega doza...


Pa to i je mega doza. To kod mene na Baltiku tako prepisuju..po zimi..kad sunca nema danima.
Di ces 5 kapi po ljeti u Hr. Meni je to bezveze.  :/

----------


## Honey

> A za vraga, baš jučer čitam na netu jedan članak "Preuhranjena dojenčad mogla bi postati pretila djeca"


Ma tko zna kako su novinari uopće interpretirali istraživanje. Svako malo iznikne nešto novo, a drugi dan pišu baš obrnuto.

Za grčeve je nama ovo pomagalo:
Nositi bebu okrenutu prema dolje, da joj je trbuščić na dlanu ruke. Masirati trbuh prstima (tu posluži i obično baby ulje) u smjeru kazaljke na satu. Pritisnuti koljena na trbuh (obično se beba isprducka i riješi zraka koji ju muči u crijevima). Nakon što prođe minutu-dvije od početka podoja podići ju da podrigne pa nastaviti podoj.
Ova masažica trbuha je pasala svim bebama koje znam, pa si malo odmoriš ruke od nosanja  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

> Kad je beba tako mala vjerojatno je malo teže


sori, moram te demanirati, posto imam iskustvo--sinu sam skinula pelene s 5 mjeseci a sa malom sam pocela odmah. neusporedivo je lakse kad se pocne odmah. naravno, bez velikih ocekivanja i forsiranja da se pelene uopce ne nose (sto sam ja napravila kod malog). ona sad ima nekad po noci (ja sam toliko umorna da se ne budim na njene signale), a po danu skoro uopce vise ne nosi, osim kad idemo na put ili tako nesto gdje bi bila opterecena da moram jako paziti.

a i ona je sretna, vidim joj na faci  :Heart:

----------


## japanka

Damire, sve radite odlično, kad prestanu grčevi bit će vam puno lakše.
Pozdrav i velika podrška  :Smile:  
Curica je preslatka  :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kad je beba tako mala vjerojatno je malo teže
> 
> 
> sori, moram te demanirati, posto imam iskustvo--sinu sam skinula pelene s 5 mjeseci a sa malom sam pocela odmah. neusporedivo je lakse kad se pocne odmah. naravno, bez velikih ocekivanja i forsiranja da se pelene uopce ne nose (sto sam ja napravila kod malog).


ma mislila sam, teže je roditeljima odlučiti se na nešto toliko neuobičajeno (za ovo podneblje   :Smile:  ) dok imaju sve te početne probleme, pogotovo ako je to prvo dijete. I ja ću vjerojatno biti hrabrija s idućim...   :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

> Damir prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A za vraga, baš jučer čitam na netu jedan članak "Preuhranjena dojenčad mogla bi postati pretila djeca" 
> 
> 
> Ma tko zna kako su novinari uopće interpretirali istraživanje. Svako malo iznikne nešto novo, a drugi dan pišu baš obrnuto.


istraživanja koja to potvrđuju su ona u vezi hranjenja beba sa adaptiranim

----------


## MGrubi

zbog grčeva ja nisam davala D3 kapi, svaki dan je dobar dio njene kože bio izložen direktnom suncu, (ne preko prozora, jer staklo blokira te zrake) 15 min

moja je bebica proljetna, kako je sad ljeto, ne radite to prije 19h
jer zaštitni faktor također smanjuje tj. blokira određenu količinu sunčevih zraka potrebnih za stvaranje D vitamina

----------


## Honey

Ovaj članak je skroz mutan. U njemu se ne kuži točno na kakvu prehranu se misli, pa se može zaključiti i da dojena djeca mogu biti "debela":
Preuhranjena dojenčad mogla bi postati pretila djeca

----------


## Damir

Evo, na poslu sam i žena mi šalje puruku da je postam ovdje na forumu pa prenosim njenu poruku kako mi je i napisala:

Dojenje: 01:00-01:30, 06:30-7:20, 11:45-12:15, 12:50-13:10, 14:... sad još sisa i šuti na sisi. Pitaj na forumu da se brinem, jer Lara je zapamtila ovo:  kad sisa zaspi na siki i to gdje ju dojim u svome krevetu i onda kad ju stavim u njen krevetić vrti se, cendra i razbudi se i opet zaspi na ciki. Bezuspješno je pokušavam nakon dojenja vratiti u krevetić al' me sram tolike dreke jer živimo u zgradi, a sad je ne bole grčići. Imat će za dva mjeseca na kontroli 10 jer kad nakupi 2 kile u mjesec dana  :Sad:

----------


## Fidji

Što reći osim da imate cicoljubilicu koja ne voli krevetić.  :Smile:  

Imam ja već dvije takve. Izgledale su ko Michelinman.
Sad više nisu bucaste, prva je dojila 3, a druga 2 godine (ali još uvijek ne vole svoje krevete).

----------


## miljica

> Evo, na poslu sam i žena mi šalje puruku da je postam ovdje na forumu pa prenosim njenu poruku kako mi je i napisala:
> 
> Dojenje: 01:00-01:30, 06:30-7:20, 11:45-12:15, 12:50-13:10, 14:... sad još sisa i šuti na sisi. Pitaj na forumu da se brinem, jer Lara je zapamtila ovo:  kad sisa zaspi na siki i to gdje ju dojim u svome krevetu i onda kad ju stavim u njen krevetić vrti se, cendra i razbudi se i opet zaspi na ciki. Bezuspješno je pokušavam nakon dojenja vratiti u krevetić al' me sram tolike dreke jer živimo u zgradi, a sad je ne bole grčići. Imat će za dva mjeseca na kontroli 10 jer kad nakupi 2 kile u mjesec dana


nas je krevetic neko vreme skupljao prasinu, pa smo ga sklopili i spustili u podrum, i presli na zajednicko spavanje sto se ispostavilo da je prava milina kako po noci tako i po danu   :Smile:  

sto se lepo tz ne zavali gde joj je udobno (bracni krevet, kauc ispred tv-a, stolica za ljuljanje i sl...), stavi malu pored sebe i nek uzivaju i odmaraju obe...

 :Love:

----------


## mikka

da, tako su i moji. kad ih hoces "odloziti", bude se i protestiraju  :Grin:  

meni je tkd. kinderbet bio odlagaliste, a onda sam ga poklonila osobi kojoj je trebao. mi svi troje (i cetvoro) spavamo zajedno u 140 cm  :Grin:

----------


## DANI***

Moj bebač je isto imao 6540g sa dva mjeseca, doktorica me pohvalila kako dobro napreduje i rekla da samo tako nastavimo s dojenjem na zahtjev, ako bude tako dobivao na težini ne trebamo dohranu do sedam mjeseci!  :D Samo nastavite dojiti , moj mali je isto cicoljubac i rijetko nastavi spavati kad ga položim u krevetić, tako da nekad po dva sata sjedim ispred tv-a dok on spava sa sisom u ustima!  :Smile:

----------


## Damir

Bok curke!
Eto da se i mama Sanja javi uhvatila vremena pa da pohvalim našeg tatu Damira što kad ja nemam vremena pita, piše i vodi raspravu sa svima vama o našim bebicama. Lara nam je prva beba, tata Damir je bio na porodu i od velike pomoći te je zaslužio moju pohvalu javno. Naša cicoljubilica trenutno spava al ne zadugo, dojim i dalje na zahtjev i hvala vam na podršci o dojenju bez obzira što nam pedijatrica rekla da je lara preuhranjena jer mama zna da nije. Prava je beba samo se malo bojim kakva će biti kad dođemo za 2 mjeseca na kontrolu ( imat će 10 kila?). Osim što je halapljiva za dojkom cika joj je sve na svijetu i ne može nikako bez nje ali nemam toliko problema ko u početku, više se ne izdajam jer ona kako je starija više i češće doji pa je za sada sve u redu. Pitat ću vas za savjet kad bude trebalo ili ja ili suprug te raspravu, za sada ko da se sve primirilo ili ublažilo, i cickanje i grčići al da ne ureknom.
Pusa i hvala na razumijevanju!  :Love:

----------


## koryanshea

bok mama sanja  :Smile: 
dobivanje na kilazi ce se malo usporit, dojene bebe prvih par mjeseci dobivaju bombasticno a onda se to malo uspori (pa se ti nemoj brinit kad pocne manje dobivat  :Smile:  ), tako da mozda i nece imat 10 sa 4 mj, a cak i da oce nemas beda  :Razz:

----------


## Fidji

Baš mi je drago.  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

> Što reći osim da imate cicoljubilicu koja ne voli krevetić.


I moja je takva, od prvog dana u rodilištu je morala biti sa mnom u krevetu, u onu košaru - nema šanse, nitko u rodilištu ne bi spavao da sam to pokušala forsirati   :Grin:  ... Istina, još više mi je bilo žao nje da tako plače. Tako da je od početka pa do danas s nama u krevetu. Ali mislim da jer to dobro za nju, bori se za sebe da dobije toplinu koja joj treba i osigurava si uvjete da se razvije u emotivno zdravu osobu.

----------


## mamma san

Mama Sanja i tata Damir, dobro nam došli.   :Smile:  

Kao prvo, samo potpisujem ono što su cure ranije navele. Kod čisto dojene djece, ova početna uhranjenost se ne smatra pretilosti. Naime, sve će se "istopiti" kad dijete prohoda. 
Djetetu ne smijete uskraćivati podoje, jer ono "uzima" što mu treba. 

S druge strane, na portalu imate dobre tekstove o skokovima u razvoju. Jer vjerujem da i vaš malac prolazi kroz ove faze kao i svako drugo dijete. Ti skokovi u razvoju koji se između ostalog reflektiraju u maltene danonoćnom nacicavanju (traje kojih 24-48 sati) samo vode u povećanju količine mlijeka u dojkama, a sve u skladu sa djetetovim potrebama.   :Wink:   (zamislite mali želučić kao oraščić..koji se odjedanput naraste, odnosno poveća..i treba ga napuniti, pa se nakon 3 tjedan opet poveća...pa opet pa opet...dijete raste   :Wink:   a majčino mlijeko se totalno probavi i "izgubi" iz djetetovog tijela odnosno probavi i pokaka i popiški u roku od 90 minuta). 

Što se tiče grčeva..
Oko 11 dana djetetovog života obično se jave prvi grčevi. Vezani uz razvoj crijevne flore i faune, odnosno stvaranju pozitivnih i negativnih bakterija. Taj razvoj, odnosno plinovi koji se javljaju u djetetovim crijevima, su bolni. Jako bolni. Tome se može pomoći sljedećim načinima:
- baby handlingom
- masažom trbuščića
Više o tome imate na ovom topicu:

koliki, grčevi, dojene bebe, umjetno mliko....

Osobno imam najbolja iskustva sa masažom trbuščica kuminovim uljem o čemu sam pisala na istoimenom topicu. Također, protiv sam dodavanja bilo kakvih čajeva, prokuhanih vodica, kapljica i ostalog koje navodno "pomažu" uklanjanju grčeva. 

Evo ukratko.   :Smile:

----------


## lasada

Pozdrav svima!
Eto i mama Sanja se registrirala kako i tata Damir pa me zanima ako mi tko od vas može pomoći odgovoriti.
Danas kišni dan i naša Lara od buđenja u 6:30 ujutro stalno doji a oko 10 sati je dosta mlijeka i povratila i to dobro te nakon toga ponovo sisa. Pokušavam joj napraviti mali razmak od kojih sat vremena ali ona uporno kenjka,tj. žali se pa kad je premotam i dam siku zaspe nakon 15-20 minuta sisanja, spava 10 ili 15 minuta te se ponovo probudi i tako cijeli dan. Ljuljanje i nosanje slabo pomaže ali ipak pomaže.Sada je 23:15 ona joše ne spava pošteno pa joj i masiramo trbuščić da nisu možda i neki blagi grčići pa vas molim za savjet. Ne boli je stalno kao kad je imala do prije tjedan dana jake grčeve nego je to više žaljenje i stalno kao da joj se vraća u grlo mlijeko što je posisala, dignemo je na rame da podrigne ali se ti simptomi cijeli dan ponavljaju. To joj se već događalo i to svakih par dana ali nisam još nigdje postavila pitanje u vezi tog problema.
Zahvaljujem na pomoći unaprijed.
P.S. Danas broji 2 mjeseca i 17 dana, dobro napreduje, kaki i piški redovito i vesela je, smije se i guguće, sve to drugo ok osim toga navedenog što je muči a i nas jer joj ne znamo kako pomoći.
Zabrinuta mama Sanja!

----------


## pomikaki

ja bih rekla da bebica jednostavno traži tvoju blizinu da joj ublažiš grčeve. Obzirom da povrati posisano vjerojatno i popije previše, to se i nama događalo. (Mislim da se ne moraš zbog toga brinuti obzirom da mršava nije   :Smile:  ) Pogotovo kad su bili grčevi na repertoaru, bilo je u modi i neprekidno sisanje. Ja sam nekako zaključila da su joj grčevi ipak slabiji kad sam s njojm i odlučila sam priuštiti joj neko vrijeme da budem uz nju što više, čak i dok spava pustila sam je da spava na meni, pa ako hoće i s cicom u ustima (ja sam za to vrijeme najčešće čitala nešto zanimljivo da preživim).
Nije da mi je bilo jako zabavno, zapravo bila sam već sva iznemogla i činilo mi se da to traje stoljećima, ali zapravo je trajala samo 2-3 tjedna ta muka s grčevima, i sad mi se više ne čini da je bilo tako strašno... Tako da je moj savjet jedino da se tješiš da će sve to ubrzo proći premda ti se sad čini da traje beskrajno.

Inače, ako se bojiš da će se probuditi kad je stavljaš u krevetić možeš je bar preko dana kad zaspi ostaviti da spava tamo gdje je i zaspala, na krevetu ili kauču, i podbočiti s jastucima ili ručnicima da ne padne na pod (premda se tako mala vjerojatno ni neće preokrenuti). Ako spava na cici, a ti se želiš ustati, možeš joj lagano ugurati prst među desni i izvući bradavicu, i pri tom se moliti da se ne probudi   :Grin:   (vjerojatno znaš ovaj trik ali za svaki slučaj ponavljam)
Moje dijete spava sa mnom u krevetu i noću, premda sam kupila krevetić, ali na kraju mi je jednostavno bilo tako lakše, nema ni ustajanja noću i zbilja ne mogu reći da sam često bila neispavana. Tako da ako želite i to možete pokušati.

----------


## pomikaki

A damir ima pp

----------


## MarikaPika

Damire,not to worry,moja je cicofilka sa 3,5 meseca imala 7.5 kg.
Da je vidis kako je sada vitka,kao jela.....sve se to prirodno promeni kada postanu fizicki aktivniji!
Ljubi pufnicu i samo nastavite kako osecate da je najbolje!  :Love:

----------


## lasada

Pozdrav curke!
Lara će 06.09. imati 4. mjeseca i još dojimo. A 02.09. idemo pedijatru, vaganje, cijepljenje, itd. Super napreduje a s obzirom da je sa 2 mjeseca imala 6 i pol kila javim vam koliko će tada imati. Iskreno malo me strah il sram jer znam da ću dobiti špotance što je buca al ja znam da je zdrava. Inače grčići prošli hvala bogu sa 2 i pol mjeseca jaki a sa 3 još bili kroz dan tu i tamo. Sada super kaki i to tako kad pokazuje znakove da će kakiti, tj. napinja se stavim je na stol za prematanje i stenjem sa njom. To sam sama krenula jer joj bilo malo teško se pokakati i to kad su grčići bili na izmaku, tj. kad su već sa 3 mjeseca prolazili. Sad se pokaka bez problema i to uz smijeh i šalu. Jako je napredna. Sada je već 5-ti dan svrbe desni. Kupili joj gumu od nuka pa ju gricka, naučila od prve čim joj složim u rukicu stavila ju u usta, sada sama stavlja al još ne zna dobro naciljati pa gurne jako u usta pa joj zna biti mučno  :Grin:  Muči me sad pa da vas pitam jer nemam knjige o bebama pa da vas zagnjavim za savjet. Mislim da će njoj brzo ti zubići. A hoće li me grickati kad se dojimo? I znam da toj temi tu nije mjesto pa nek me moderatorice savjetuju gdje pitati. živimo u Lici pa dolazi jesen i zima. Beba je velika i gdje kupiti velike brojeve za bebu? Kako rastu zubići jer se već vidi bijeli desni dolje jedinice dva komada? Znači pitanja vezano za bebu koja će imati 4. mjeseca 06.09.2008. I kako otputovati sa bebom za 2 mjeseca kad će imati 6.mjeseci dedi i baki u podravinu   vezano uz klimu jer je u lici hladna klima a tamo mješovita i daj bože da imam tada još mlijeka da je mogu dojiti. Put autom traje 4 sata uz pauze a bez stajanja 3 sata. Normalno u autosjedalici. Trošimo i dalje platnene i sve ok, al one koje peglam, i nije mi teško jeftino i zdravo, preporučujem svima. Šivane platnene  mi se nisu dopale.
Hvala svima za savjet!  :Love:

----------


## zhabica

> daj bože da imam tada još mlijeka da je mogu dojiti.


dokle god dojis mlijeka ces imat.

pogledaj ovaj tekst:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=1474

kod tebe se uspostavila laktacija i dok dijete sise mlijeka ima. 

za ugrize pogeldaj ovdje:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=111&Show=1225

sto se tice putovanja - pa nije to tako dalek put, ako je hladnije dijete obuc, ako je toplije skini, samo napravite pauzu svakih 2 sata, izvadite je iz AS i sve bi trebalo bit u redu! 

meni ova djevojcica u avataru izgleda bas lijepo. nadam se da ce i napredak bit u redu! 

sretan put i lipo se odmorite svi skupa!   :Love:

----------


## mikka

> Iskreno malo me strah il sram jer znam da ću dobiti špotance što je buca al ja znam da je zdrava.


zakaj te strah ili sram? to je tvoje dijete. osim toga, beba koja je iskljucivo dojena ne moze biti predebela. sve ce se to apsorbirati kad propuze i prohoda. 

za zube.. moj klinac ima 2 godine i 2 mjeseca, puuuno zuba i nikad me ne grize dok doji.

za put.. ja putujem s oboje svoje djece prakticki otkad su se rodili, s tim da put  nije nikad kraci od 4 sata. sad zadnje sam isla na peljesac, put od 12 sati. treba raditi pauze i to je uglavnom to.

----------


## pomikaki

Ništa se ne brini što se tiče mogućeg špotanja od pedijatra, bitno je da tebi dojenje ide i da beba napreduje. Sramiti se nemaš čega, možeš samo biti ponosna! A vjerojatno će sada polako i usporiti na dobivanju težine. I sigurna sam da nema opasnosti da nećeš imati mlijeka. Što se tiče putovanja to ti je najveća prednost, barem hranu za bebu ne moraš nositi  8)  A vezano uz klimu u Podravini... ponesi malo širi izbor odjeće, više laganije koju možeš kombinirati, i neko toplo odjelce koje može ići preko svega ako zahladi. 

O zubićima pročitaj na temama: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...light=#1151280
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ght=grize+zubi

Ne brini se puno... dogodi se da beba gricka za bradavice, ali većinom ta faza brzo prođe, samo gledaj da odmah podmetneš prst i izvučeš cicu. Ali ne mora biti da će joj već sada krenuti zubići, često slinjenje i grickanje počne puno ranije nego što zubi počnu izlaziti (kod nas je to trajalo od 3. do 7. mj!)

Što se tiče odjeće za bebicu, ako trebaš rabljenu pogledaj na burzu na ovom forumu: http://www.superbaby.org/forum/
Npr. kod Gogice ima dobre i jeftine robice - vidi link http://www.superbaby.org/forum/viewt...5443a9c86503b1
Na rodinu burzu vjerojatno ne možeš jer nemaš dovoljno postova. 
A ja ne prodajem ali poklanjam   :Grin:   ako ti nešto treba slobodno pitaj na pp, jer imam puno rabljene robe pa ti uvijek mogu nešto iskopati.

I... bravo za kakanje, mislim da ćete vi ipak skoro biti i bespelenaši!   :Kiss:

----------


## Damir

Hvala na savjetima moje dame, javimo se nakon pregleda pedijatrice 02.09. Mama Sanja je upravo pročitala vaše odgovore al' Lali se probudila pa je sad doji   :Grin: 

Pusa svima od Lare, Sanje i Damira.

----------


## Anci

> Lali se probudila pa je sad doji  
> 
> .


Ma baš je slatka  :Heart:

----------


## icyoh

Nas je dr išpotala da smo debeli i da kaj ja radim djetetu, dijete mora imati reda, a ne stalno visiti na cici. I da ako ovako nastavim, ona će ga morati staviti na drukčiju prehranu (light adaptirano mlijeko za debelu djecu valjda   :Mad:   ) jer je predebeli. (Bar 2x je ponovila da je debeli). Neću napisati kaj sam joj ja odgovorila jer nije pristojno  
Aha, dobili smo 7kg (samo dojenjem na zahtjev).
I napomenula mi je da dijete mora početi s dohranom u 5mj. A ja, zla mama, mu dajem samo cicu   :Smile:

----------


## kikic

icyoh a koliko ti beba ima mjeseci? Moj sa 2 mj. i 4 dana ima 6500, dr ništa nije komentirao, rekao je da malecki dobro napreduje. Papa samo izdojeno mlijeko.

Danas je 2.9., baš me zanima kako je Larici bilo na kontroli. Javite se  :Smile:

----------


## icyoh

onda je imao malo preko 5 mj (i skoro 10kg), rodio se s 3kg

----------


## lasada

Bok Curke!
Danas sam žalosna jer smo 02.09. 2008. išli u GS na pregled i cijepljenje bezveze kako kaže sestra koja tamo radi. Kad sam zvala prije 2 tjedna pitala me neka sestra nije se predstavila, al uglavnom ova tvrdi da nisam sa njom razgovarala. Pošto Lara ne treba na kukiće  za koje se treba naručiti, sestra "neka, ne znam koja", rekla da pričekam da uzme knjigu da me naruči i još me pitala koliko je Lara stara, ja kažem 06.09. će 4. mjeseca. Sada smo došli naručeni za 02.09. i kaže ova sestra da se cijepiti mora tek kada Lara napuni 2 mjeseca od zadnjeg cijepljenja, a to je bilo 09.02.2008. tako da smo išli bezveze a zadnji puta nam to nisu nitko pa ni ona niti dr. rekle. I tako to bezveze. Osim toga Lara nam je jučer i danas cijeli dan nervozna, i kad zaspi suhe guze i sita, probudi se za 10-15 minuta u plaču da ju jedva smirim. Možda je skok u razvoju a možda od uzbuđenja od puta u GS, ne znam. Sada još ne spava a inače liježem sa njom oko 22 pa kad zaspi. E sad što je razlog toj nervozi i tom plaču pitanje. Inače ju svrbe desni al to nije radila prije (budila se u plaču takvom). Znalo se dogoditi prije 3-4 tjedna pa stoga sumnjam na skok u razvoju pa savjetujte. Cicanje i kakanje u redu. S obzirom da smo sa Plitvica a pedijatrica iz GS-a dolazi svakih 15 dana u Korenicu i sada dolazi 08.09. moram pitati prvo nju da li možemo doći obzirom da će od zadnjeg cijepljenja faliti 1 dan. Sami problemi. A i dalje me strah kilaže Larine jer je dosta teška. Do sljedećeg javljanja  pozdrav jer se idemo još premotati i cikiti i pavati nas dvije. Pozdrav svima od tate Damira, mame Sanje i male Lare!  :Love:

----------


## lasada

Evo nas opet, još ne spavamo. Kad mi je davala znak prije sat vremena vidim da su joj okice pospane ko i svaku večer i idemo tako pajkiti između 21:30  pa do 23 zaspi u tom razdoblju svaku večer drugačije. Sada je i kakila pa sam ju premotala i legle smo u krevet. Zadnje dojenje je bilo nakon kupanja u 20 sati i sisala je oko pola sata toliko joj treba da se zasiti jer sada kad je starija više i prije posisa a kad je bila manja duže je sisala oko sat vremena nekad i sat i pol. Sada ju ja i tata čuvamo i podrigla se u bljucnula tri puta a i dalje ne može zaspati. Vidim da je zdrava i vesela beba i priča sa nama po cijeli dan a i sada al vidi se na njoj da ju nešto muči, i čuje se kao da stenje ko da joj nešto teško al smije se i priča nam. Ne znam da je bar neka mama budna da pomogne al obično si sami pomognemo kad prođe a to je tako na forumu. Nadam se da će brzo zaspati a i vama želim miran san. Mama Sanja  :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

slično je bilo i kod nas, oko 3-4mj su počeli manji problemi u spavanju, ali ništa strašno. Po danu sam je morala nositi da zaspi, a navečer nije mogla zaspati ni uz blago svijetlo, a prije je nije smetalo ništa - kad bi joj bilo vrijeme bi zaspala (ali samo uz cicu   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Ali čim je mrak, većinom zaspi.

To su obično faze koje brzo prođu. Pomozi joj tako da si što više uz nju, to je najbolji lijek, i tješi se da će sve to jako brzo proći.

----------


## Oblak_u_bikiniju

Moze biti da sam malo glupa ili neiskusna...
Ali, zar postoji neko drugo dojenje sem na zahtjev?  :? Moj deckic jede kad trazi, a slucajnost je sto trazi na svaka 2:30-3:30h... Nisam ga ja forsirala tako, nego dijete u medjuvremenu spava, pa se razbudi i raskenjka, pa mu promijenim pelenice i jede i onda je dobar, zaspi i opet spava 2-3 sata ili je eventualno budan, pa se mazi, ali ne place i veseo je...

Ne znam kako hraniti bebu ako ne na zahtjev - buditi je da jede? Ili joj ne dati kada je gladna?

----------


## vlatka5

evo da nemisliš da ti je jako veliko dijete
rođen s 4750 56 cm
2 mj 6900  
4mj 9000 71 cm
sad ima preko 9500 a još nije navršio 5 mj.
nikad nije imao veći razmak u dojenju.noću od poćetka 7 mj smo na svakih sat-sat ipo i sada mu više nije dosta.
nama je pedijatrica rekla da je on jako napredna beba i dugačka i da se ne zabrinjavamo.
d3 kapi pije i za sad nam ne smetaju

----------


## pomikaki

> Moze biti da sam malo glupa ili neiskusna...
> Ali, zar postoji neko drugo dojenje sem na zahtjev?  :? Moj deckic jede kad trazi, a slucajnost je sto trazi na svaka 2:30-3:30h... Nisam ga ja forsirala tako, nego dijete u medjuvremenu spava, pa se razbudi i raskenjka, pa mu promijenim pelenice i jede i onda je dobar, zaspi i opet spava 2-3 sata ili je eventualno budan, pa se mazi, ali ne place i veseo je...
> 
> Ne znam kako hraniti bebu ako ne na zahtjev - buditi je da jede? Ili joj ne dati kada je gladna?


Do nedavno su svi pedijatri savjetovali da se dijete doji u razmacima od oko 3 sata, i to po 10 min na svakoj dojci. Jer da se tako najbolje potiče stvaranje mlijeka. A ako dijete plače u međuvremenu davalo se vode, čaja ili se ostavljalo da plače kako bi se naviklo da ne može dobiti sve što hoće. A ako diete spava duže trebalo bi ga buditi i nagovarati da jede.

Novi trend je dojenje na zahtjev, budući da se pokazalo da je opisana praksa jedan od razloga što ekstremno mali broj žena doji svoju djecu, da ostavljanje djece da plaču stvara velik strah i traume kod novorođenčadi, te da davanje vode i čaja može izazvati poremećaje u dojenju, a čaj može i opteretiti još nedovoljno razvijen probavni sustav i bubrege novorođenčadi.

Ali usprkos novim istraživanjima i novim trendovima ima još puno pedijatara i ostalih slične struke koji daju savjete po staroj školi, ma koliko se apsurdan prizor majke koja gleda na sat i odbrojava 3 sata dok dijete plače za cicom može činiti.

----------


## icyoh

Mi smo bili u bolnici i tamo isto "preporučuju" dojiti svaka 3h. Nitko mi nije izričito to rekao ali su bili živćani kad sam ga ja stalno hranila i vagala (poslije svakog hranjenja se mora izvagati koliko je pojeo)

----------


## pomikaki

> Mi smo bili u bolnici i tamo isto "preporučuju" dojiti svaka 3h. Nitko mi nije izričito to rekao ali su bili živćani kad sam ga ja stalno hranila i vagala (poslije svakog hranjenja se mora izvagati koliko je pojeo)


koja li je to moderna bolnica  :?  :shock: 
pa još vaganje nakon svakog hranjenja? to može samo prouzročiti dodatan stres za rodilje. Čemu takva želja za kontrolom???

----------


## Anci

I ja sam bila na tom, tzv. "probnom dojenju". Sva sreća pa je dobivala na težini jer mislim, da je išlo loše... da bi me deprimiralo.

I je, pomikaki, totalni je stres za rodilju dojilju.

Pojede, vaganje, pojede, vaganje...

----------


## icyoh

To je bilo u Klaićevoj, ne u rodilištu. A da je stesno, to je istina. Probaj 10x dnevno skinuti do gola bebu od 10dana i nositi je do vage pazeći da joj ne iščupaš žicu od infuzije.
Malo je falilo da nisam odustala od svega i prihvatila adaptir.mlijeko koje su po urici nosili svaka 3h

----------


## lasada

Tu noć kad sam vam pisala zaspala je oko ponoći i kenjkanje se ponavlja još i sada. Vjerojatno ima neke svoje faze al još se uvijek oko 2 tjedna budi u plaču. Dojim na zahtjev i duže sisa prije spavanja. Pohvalila sam ju da je u razdoblju od 20.07. pa nadalje oko još mjesec dana spavala cijelu noć, a sada se ponovo budi 1 ili 2 puta, bude suha pelena (tetra) al traži sisu pa joj dam i zaspi, to sisanje traje oko 10 minuta. Inače, pedijatru možemo tek za 2 tjedna jer mora proći 2 puna mjeseca od zadnjeg cijepljenja 09.07. a u korenicu nam pedijatrica iz GS-a dolazi ponedjeljkom svakih 15 dana. Napisala sam i to da me strah što će reći za kilažu larinu jer je imala sa 2 mjeseca 6,5 kila to smo već raspravili. Al ignorirat ću to bitno da je zdrava što se na njoj i vidi. Jedino sam primjetila i ne znam dali je moguće (kad je svrbe desni) da u danu zna manje posisati pa me to malo smeta ( pune dojke), jer imam puno mlijeka pa to hvala bogu isprazni navečer prije spavanja. Znaju mi biti toliko pune da imam na dodir kvrge sastrane pa joj dam kroz dan malo jednu pa malo drugu al i ta će faza proći. Ne koristim više izdajalicu a i kad sam se izdajala kad je lara bila manja pa je i manje sisala kako bi izdojila tako bi se brže dojke punile a sada kad samo lara sisa bez izdajalice uspostavila se laktacija i lakše je, više ne bole makar su pune.

----------


## Oblak_u_bikiniju

Ne mislim da beba treba da se trpa hranom, ali ako dijete trazi da jede i to MAJCINO MLIJEKO - totalno mi je sasavo gledati ga kako vristi i ne dati mu.

Moj jedini problem je - ne znam da li je dovoljno pojeo? Mislim, on napreduje super, ali kad pogledam ovo - dijete cica po sat vremena heeeej! Moj svrcko ako protegne 15minuta, super. Mozda je svega jednom u ovih svojih 17 dana jeo 20 minuta. 

Ja jos nisam uvjezbala da mu mijenjam stranu, nego jedan podoj jedna, drugi druga, jer mi je zao da ga skidam ako fino jede a ja puna mlijeka. Ispravite me ako grijesim.

Meni su u porodilistu rekli - POLA SATA NA JEDNU I JOS POLA NA DRUGU!!! Kako pobogu?! Mislim, ja ne mogu da teglim cuclu pola sata, pa pauza 10min, pa jos pola sata, vilica bi mi se odvalila, a ne djetetu od par dana!

----------


## mikka

mislim da on sasvim dobro zna kad mu je dosta, ako nije uspavana beba a ako kazes da dobro napreduje onda valjda nije.

eventualno da mu, kod novog podoja, prvo das onu cicu s kojom ste zavrsili prethodni, da bi izvukao i ono masnije mlijeko.

neke bebe se ne skidaju s cice (npr. moja  :Grin:  ili   :Rolling Eyes:  ), a neke posisu sta imaju u 3-5 minuta.

a savjet iz bolnice.. cuj, bolji je nego onaj kad kazu po 10 minuta na svaku stranu, ali je isto nerealan, jer ne uzima u obzir da svaka beba ima svoj tempo.

----------


## vlatka5

patrick siku cijelu posisa u 5 minuta.samo dok je bio u bolnici je sisao duže dok se nije navikao.tako da kada netko kaže da doji 20 minuta ja blijedo gledam

----------


## pomikaki

> Ja jos nisam uvjezbala da mu mijenjam stranu, nego jedan podoj jedna, drugi druga, jer mi je zao da ga skidam ako fino jede a ja puna mlijeka. Ispravite me ako grijesim.


ne griješiš, to je ispravna metoda. Prekidanjem podoja samo ometaš dijete u hranjenju, a osim toga da bi posisalo najhranjivije najgušće mlijeko treba isprazniti što više cicu. Dakle - jedan podoj=jedna cica, to je zlatno pravilo dok dijete ne poraste pa se počne bacati s jedne na drugu   :Rolling Eyes:  


*lasada* - O nespavanju djece ne mogu ništa reći, nama ide dobro čim je mrak u sobi. Pogledaj malo (kad budeš imala nešto vremena) na ove stranice, pa i tamo pitaj za savjet:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...tuali+spavanja (ovdje ima dobrih savjeta)
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...tuali+spavanja
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ighlight=spava
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ighlight=spava

*Metode uspavljivanja prema knjizi No-cry sleep solution* http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ht=nocry+sleep



> 1. pripremite svoju bebu: pobrinite se da dobije dovoljno hrane preko dana (po potrebi povecat broj podoja), pobrinite se da bebi nije pretoplo ili prehladno, i svakako provjerite dali ima neki 'problem' (prehlada, zubici...) 
> 2. razvijte rutinu odlaska u krevet: to moze ukljicivati kupanje, masazu, citanje slikovnice, pjevanje uspavanki, setnju, ljuljanje, dojenje i slicno, bitno je da se uvijek krece u isto vrijeme, da se ide istim redosljedom i da sat vremena prije spavanja aktivnosti budu mirne, tihe i u zamracenoj prostoriji 
> 3. uspostavite rani odlazak na spavanje: mnogi ljudi kasno stavljaju bebe na spavanje jer misle da ce bolje spavati ako budu stvarno umorne, ali to nije istina nego upravo suprotno. 
> 4. slijedite fleksibilnu ali predvidljivu dnevnu rutinu: budjenje otprilike u isto vrijeme, igranje, spavanje i sve ostalo takodjer, jer to pomaze bebinom bioloskom satu da dobro radi (naravno, sve je to otprilike i treba biti fleksibilan i spreman na odstupanja, ali tih par tjedana dok se sprovodi plan i pokusava 'nauciti bebu spavati' treba biti sto tocniji i odstupati sto manje) 
> 5. pobrinite se da beba dobro spava danju: dnevna spavanja ne bi trebala biti kraca od 1h jer se inace beba ne naspava. Za bebu od 6. mj. starosti potrebna su 2 dnevna spavanja u duzini od 3-4h (zbrojeno, naravno). Prekratka dnevna spavanja mogu se produziti tako da mama dezura pored bebe, i cim se beba pocne budit mama ponovo krene s uspavljivanjem (identicnim kojim ju je uspavala prvi put). Takodjer, kad beba stekne neki priblizan raspored dnevnih spavanja trebalo bi razviti i dnevnu predspavajucu rutinu (koja je jednostavna i puno kraca od nocne) 
> 6. naučite bebu zaspati bez tudje pomoci: 
> -pokažite bebi da je njen krevet ugodno i sigurno mjesto tako da se par puta tokom dana poigrate s njom dok je u krevetu 
> -pokusajte uspavljivat bebu na razne nacine 
> 7. odaberite 'lovey' (plisanu igracku ili sl. predmet, ne znam kako bih prevela...) koji se moze staviti izmedju mame i bebe za vrijeme dojenja, i mama (ili tata) ju mogu povremeno stavit u majcu da poprimi njihov miris. Na pocetku bi taj predmet trebalo davati bebi samo za vrijeme uspavljivanja da ju poveze sa spavanjem, a njegova uloga je da tješi dijete dok nema mame i pomogne mu da samo zaspe. 
> ...


toliko za sada... a što se mene tiče pomagalo nam je samo slijedeće: cicanje, ljuljanje (i to dosta jako), nosanje u marami, vožnja u autu i ljuljanje u mreži za spavanje (ako imaš prilike isprobaj ovo zadnje, odmah es onesvijeste)

uh koliki post   :Embarassed:

----------


## Oblak_u_bikiniju

Hvala cure na savjetima.
Drago mi je sto ne moram mijenjati metodu, jer mislim da bi Viktor otkacio da mu u sred podoja iyvadim dojku i pokusam ga nataknuti na drugu. I tako smo imali muke dok je naucio da sisa, ne usudjujem se... Lakse nam je sad kada ste mi potvrdili da je to ok, posto je to moj iyum, uprkos svesrdnim savjetima - prvo jedna pa druga.

A ono za pola sata... Moje dijete nakon petnaestak minuta spava kao top.

Inace, posto je tema o preuhranjenoj bebi, evo da i mi iznesemo podatke o kilazi.

Rodjen 23.08. sa 3150g
Nakon 2 dana spao na 2950g
Nakon 1 dana skocio na 2980g
Izasao iz porodilista 27.08. sa 3030g
Sa oko 10 dana starosti tezio je svega 3080g, i ja sam se jako zabrinula.
3 dana kasnije je skocio na 3350g! :D 
Da bi sada imao cak 3650g i meni neki manijaci bacili buvu da ce biti debeo i da sam pretjerala!

Mislim da nisam. Dijete jede na zahtjev, ali mu ne turam cicu cim se namrsti, nego mu rijesim pelene, vidim je li mu udobno kako lezi i ima li grcice, pa ga malo mazim i stavim da jede. Dijete nikad nije gladno i meni je to ok.

Inace, o spavanju ne mogu previse, ipak mali ima samo 18 dana, bilo bi mnogo da ocekujem da zaspi u 10 uvece i probudi se oran i cio oko 9 ujutro   :Smile:  

A sinoc su ga grcevi ubijali, vristao je bez prestanka po 10 minuta. Mm i ja smo ga nosili, glrili, ljubili, masiram mu stomacic, dam mu u mlijeko neke kapi... E, tek je tada malo primirio. A mene cijelo vrijeme strah dati mu da jede. Osjetim se kao da ga trujem tim mlijekom i preispitujem se sta sam pojela... Ma uzas. Krivim sebe, naravno i mm mi objsni da mu je bojle imati grcice od mlijeka nego ic na infuziju bez hrane!

Cim je prestao da crveni u licu i da vristi onako zgrcen, smirila sam ga na grudima i dala mu da cica. Zaspao je, mis moj mali i spavao rekordna 4 sata u komadu. 

Znam da ovo sa temom vise nema veze, ali meni fino pricati sa vama. Mrvica moja je dobro danas i ja se citav dan pitam je li normalno da pocetak zivota bude tako bolan? Jadni bibiron. 
Eno, pajki i miran je, bubica mala, pa odoh i ja da spavam da mogu da nastavim sa njim kasnije  :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

moja malena je imala strašne grčeve
uzrokovali su ih kravlji proteini, njih tijelo prebaci iz hrane u moje mljeko
izbacila sam sve mlječno ili šta sadrži mljeko u prahu iz prehrane i preporodili se
ako je uzrok kravlji protein, tijelu treba 5-7 dana da se očisti od njega, tek onda će se vidjeti rezultati tj. da li će se grčevi smanjiti ili ne

----------


## Oblak_u_bikiniju

Znaci izbaciti svako mlijeko ili samo kravlje? Mogu konzumirati kozije ili npr. sojino mlijeko?

Pokusacu da izbacim to iz prehrane, pa da vidimo. Danas je bio ok, sve je dobro funkcionisalo, a vidjecemo kako ce ici kad padne noc.

Hvala ti na savjetu.   :Love:

----------


## MGrubi

životinjsko mljeko
sireve, jogurte, sladoled, čokolada, sirne namaze... aspolutno sve šta ima mljeko u sebi, kompletne mlječne proizvode

nije lako, ali protiv grčeva sam bila spremna i na trepavicama hodati

onda nisam pila nikakvo mljeko

----------


## pomikaki

> Znaci izbaciti svako mlijeko ili samo kravlje? Mogu konzumirati kozije ili npr. sojino mlijeko?
> 
> Pokusacu da izbacim to iz prehrane, pa da vidimo. Danas je bio ok, sve je dobro funkcionisalo, a vidjecemo kako ce ici kad padne noc.
> 
> Hvala ti na savjetu.


ja sam to napravila na par dana jer mi je prijateljica savjetovala da pokušam, budući da je mala imala osip posvuda (zapravo je bio od vrućine). Ali nakon dan i pol što sam pila sojino mlijeko dijete je dobilo neviđene grčeve... imaju li ti grčevi veze s prehranom, izgleda da to na kraju nitko ne zna, ali ja sam odmah prestala piti sojino mlijeko. I grčevi su prošli opet za dan i pol.

ne znači da će se i tebi dogoditi isto, možeš pokušati. Prijateljici koja mi je preporučila je to pomoglo. S druge strane soja je mahunarka, a uvijek se savjetuje da se izbjegavaju prije svega mahunarke (u prehrani dojilje, naravno) ako dijete ima grčeve.

Ako prestaneš piti mlijeko, kalcij možeš nadoknađivati i s puno povrća, a jako dobar izvor su sardine ili papaline ako ih jedeš skupa s kostima! (ja to radim i zbog kalcija i jer ne stignem čistiti   :Grin:  )

----------


## koryanshea

a rižino mlijeko?

----------


## lasada

*pomikaki:*
I ona zspai kad je mrakača samo tv radi al ponekad niti tako

----------


## pomikaki

> *pomikaki:*
> I ona zspai kad je mrakača samo tv radi al ponekad niti tako


probaj malo uvesti neke rituale uspavljivanja, navečer kupanje ili nešto što malo izmori dijete, a zatim oko sat vremena smirivanje uz prigušena svijetla i tišinu.

Pokušaj ugasiti i tv - ja znam da mene jako smeta kad tadi telka u mračnoj prostoriji, kako se mijenjaju kadrovi svijetlo se mijenja i odbija se od zidova i bljeska sa svih strana. Dok smo živjeli u garsonjeri i imali sve u jednoj sobi gdje smo spavali, pa i tv, ja bih zaspala a md gledao do kasno telku, i premda bih se okrenula zidu probudila bih se samo od odbljeska tekevizije od zida! Uvijek smo se kačili oko toga   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lasada

*MGrubi:*
Kako si znala da su kravlji proteini?
Kad je Lara imala u 5. mjesecu 12 dana počeli su grčići i trajali su i to oni najjači do 2 i pol mjeseca a još 2 tjedna slabiji navečer a kroz dan isto tako. I ja sam izbacila mlijeko kravlje jer sam primjetila da mi smeta još od prije trudnoće (vjetojatno netolerancija na mlijeko), a izbjegavala sam i začinjeno i jaku hranu. Sumnjala sam i u kvalitetu svojeg mlijeka pisala sam o tome u prijašnjim postovima. Sad kad je ta faza prošla nastojim se savjetovati sa drugim mamama koje imaju mlađe bebe. Sab simplex je jedino pomagao ostalo ne, svaka je beba različita. Pedijatrica tada rekla radite što radite ništa neće pomoći kod grčića al nije istina, naša upornost i strpljivost joj je boli itekako ublažila. Zato mame ustrajte i dalje! Maženje, ulje od suncokreta smo ugrijali da bude toplo i masirali tibu, topla pelena i grijali u tavi i na grijalici, nosanje i to trbuh na ramenu ko kad podriguje, na koljenima da je bebin trbuh, uglavnom licem da gleda prema dolje tako da je mamina ruka na trbuhu, kapi, dojenje. I da kad mi pedijatrica rekla na pregledu sa Larinih 2 mjeseca imala je 6,5 kila da je preuhranjena, da nađem drugi način da umirim bebu od grčeva a ne ciku ja sam to ignorirala. Zato smo odlučili tata Damir i ja otvoriti tu temu o preuhranjenim bebama. Jedva čekam pregled za 2 tjedna.   :Love:

----------


## lasada

Moja prehrana je sljedeća kad isključivo dojim: voće, povrće, riba, piletina, svinjetina, kruh, tjestenina, najviše jedem tjesteninu sa mesom u saftu roštilj povremeno jer Lari zna biti crvena guza ponekad, puno tekućine. Mliječne proizvode sam sve izbacila. Inače naslušala sam se i ja onoga: pij puno mlijeka pa ćeš imati mlijeka i nije baš točno. 
*Pomikaki:*
Larin 24-tni ritual spavanja (trenutni), znači mijenja se: oko 22 zaspi, između 02-03 buđenje u plaču zbog gladi, pelena suha traži siku, zaspi, između 05-06 buđenje u plaču i to zbog gladi, mokra je,prematanje, cicanje, spavanje, oko 09 buđenje, maženje i igra zvečkom dok kaki jer zajedno stenjemo (brzo bez pelene nadamo se), prematanje, cicanje, spavanje, buđenje oko 11, prematanje, cicanje i ponekad zaspi, ako se prije probudi ne traži ciku, ako ne izmeđi 14-15 je sisanje opet a u međuvremenu prematanje, igra, nekad zaspi nekad ne, između 17-18 prematanje i sisanje, igra, šetnja po vani do 19:15, u 20 sati je kupanje, prematanje i sisanje, pa igranje jer joj se ne spava, pa opet prematanje i sisanje oko 22 pa onda ili odmah zaspi ili siki dok ne zaspi. Kad ne spava a sita je i suha igramo se, mazimo i nosamo. Al neki dan kad sam pisala nije mogla nikako zaspati tek oko ponoći. Ne znam Lara nam je prva beba i mislim da ne griješimo s obzirom da nemam nikakve knijge niti brošure o bebama niti o savjetima al zato imam mame sa iskustvima na rodi.   :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

pa to spavanje mi ne izgleda tako loše, zaspi nešto kasnije ali zato ujutro potegne do 9 (blago vama   :Grin:  ). Moja bi većinom zaspala nakon zalaska sunca, tako da je ljeti bilo i do 22h a zimi puno ranije (s tim da sam gledala da ne ide baš prerano jer se onda budila više po noći). I isto smo imali 2 buđenja po noći, ali nakon nekog vremena se taj ritam poremetio i sad je svaku noć drugačije, čini mi se. A jutarnje buđenje, imali smo jednu fazu kad se budila oko 4-5h ujutro, a sad je to podnošljivih 6-7.

U svakom slučaju, svaka bebica ima svoj ritam, a mislim da tvoja odspava sasvim solidno. 

Što se tiče prehrane, ako nisi primjetila da reagira na neku određenu hranu ne moraš ništa do kraja izbacivati, samo budi umjerena s hranom koja ti je "sumnjiva". Ja sam jela sve, samo sam gledala da ne pojedem recimo puno mahuna. I jedino za to sojino mlijeko sam zaključila da je naškodilo - a ni to zapravo ne mogu reći sa stopostotnom sigurnošću. koryanshea dobro kaže, rižino je možda manje sumnjivo. Ali ni sojino ni rižino nije neki veliki izvor hranjivih sastojaka, sve možeš nadoknaditi normalnom dobrom ishranom (pisala sam već gore).

Imaj na umu da zapravo nije dokazano da hrana koju jede dojilja uzrokuje grčeve, nego se najvjerojatnije radi o prilagodbi još nezrelog probavnog sustava novorođenčeta. Tako se grčevi najčešće javljaju nakon obroka zato što se pokrene probavni sustav, bez obzira što si ti pojela.

Kravlje mlijeko pokušaj izbaciti, ali ako ne bude velike promjene, znači da to nije uzrok problema. Ako je, to vjerojatno znači da ne smiješ ni kozje jer također ima laktoze. Kozje je možda bolje jer se koze ne drže u tako neprirodnim uvjetima kao krave, nego moraju ići na ispašu. Ako možeš naći mlijeko od lokaknih uzgajivača koji vode stoku na normalnu ispašu a ne hrane umjetnom hranom, to ti je svakako bolji izbor.

----------


## lasada

*pomikaki:*
Uh, moji roditelji su imali koze kad sam bila dijete i mogu ti reći kozje i ostalo mlijeko bljak okus. Kravlje mi je dobro ali izgleda da ipak imam netoleranciju jer mi zna dosta često smetati u smislu boli trbuh, tj. kao da mi želudac prestane kuhati nakon što ga popijem pa me boli. Faza grčeva je hvala bogu iza nas, i ja mislim da je problem u tome što bebama još nisu dovoljno sazrila crijeva al Lara se isto tako znala nagutati dosta zraka jer je dosta pohlepno sikila pa smo je dugo držali uspravno da se dosta podrigne. A sada kad ciki onda tako vuče i gleda me ravno u oči a onda dođe onaj poznati nalet mlijeka ili ti let down a ona sva sretna što leti pa ona samo guta, lopuža mala :D  Sad se trenutno igramo pa ćemo ići u šetnju. Tata je stigao s posla pa ćemo svi troje. Pozdrav!  :Love:

----------


## lasada

Molim Vas neka mi netko dade link gdje se piše o tome kada treba bebu početi stavljati, tj. podbačati sa npr. jastucima, naime Lara je 06.09. napunila 4 mjeseca i počela se jako dizati u sjedeći pa ne znam što raditi i kada početi i kako ? :?  I zanima me tema nešto o puzanju, Lara kad ju stavimo na trbuh miče nogicama u stranu i želi dohvatiti neki predmet ili npr. omiljenu zvečku. Isto tako kad je na leđima odgurava se u vrh glave ko velika petama i to ju jako nasmijava ( ode Lara). Pa vas molim da me uputite na teme jer iste ne mogu naći pomoću pretražnika. Hvala  :Love:

----------


## Honey

Motorički razvoj djeteta u 1. godini života

Evo tu si prouči. Jako je koristan tekst u prvom postu. Ukratko, što se tiče sjedenja, bebicu ne podbočivati ničim. Pustiti ju da na podu vježba i kad se sama posjedne, onda sjedi.

----------


## MGrubi

> *MGrubi:*
> Kako si znala da su kravlji proteini?
> :


slučajno sam tu negdje na forumu naletjela na tu mogućnost, da kravlji proteini izazivaju grčeve, napuhuju
to bi objasnilo i podatak da grčeve ima više daleko veći % beba na adaptiranom nego na majčinom mljeku
nakon izbacivanja grčevi su pali na 20% snage, tj. sab simplex kapi su ih rješavali ka od šale
prije izbacivanja , nisam primjetila neku pomoć od tih kapi

tvoje nepodnošenje kravljeg mljeka može biti vezano i za laktozu, što je čovjek stariji gubi mogućnost probavljanja laktoze

----------


## lasada

Hvala vam curke na savjetima!  :Love:

----------


## lasada

Bok Mame!
Još ne spavamo. Ne znam gdje da pitam o ovoj temi al lara je prije pola sata imala sluzavu i krvavu stolicu pa me zanima dali ima još netko takva iskustva.   :Sad:  
Zvala sam pedijatricu i javila mi se sestra koja mi kaže da može biti neka bakterija za koju treba dati stolicu na analizu a doktoricu da mi zove na telefon da niti ona neće bolji savjet dati. Drugo je sve u redu osim što ne može zaspati i stalno ciki. Toliko za sada. Idemo ju probati opet uspavati. Hvala ako se tko javi!
Noć

----------


## pomikaki

čuj, ako ima krvi u stolici bilo bi dobro provjeriti kod doktora. Bez panike, ne mora biti da je nešto opasno, ali nije za zanemariti. Ako joj daješ željezo, može biti od toga. Također se događa kod djece koja su alergična na kravlje mlijeko.

Evo par linkova sa sličnim iskustvima: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...krvava+stolica
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ht=krv+stolici
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ht=krv+stolici
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ht=krv+stolici
i http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?

----------


## katajina

Evo ti puse ohrabrilice   :Kiss:  
Prema svemu što sam pročitala mislim da si super mama, imaš odlične instinkte, pomalo ti i zavidim   :Wink:

----------


## lasada

*katajina*
Ja sam novopečena mama lara nam je prva beba al slušam njene potrebe i nije nimalo razmažena. A što se tiče tih svih problema učim se i zabrinuta sam kao sve mame i kad sve to uglavnom prođe smijemo se.

*pomikaki*
Upravo se spremamo u korenicu jer dolazi pedijatrica pa će se lara cijepiti i dr. će ju pregledati. Tu je stolicu imala u petak pa sinoć u nedjelju i svjetle je boje i nalazi se u žutoj sluzavoj stolici. Tražila sam tu temu al mame spominju nešto sasvim drugo što sa larom nema veze. Ja ne trošim kravlje mlijeko jer imam netoleranciju vjerojatno kad me zna boljeti želudac al podnosim jogutre i pijem ih za svaki doručak i nije bilo nikakvih problema nikako.

O ostalim problemima u vezi preuhranjene bebe ću vam napisati kad se vratimo od pedijatrice. Priznajem malo me strah kila jer je zadnji puta mlađa pedica napisala  da je lara preuhranjena. Molim boga da će doći starija pedijatrica. 
Do čitanja i dršte fige jer joj nosim i uzorke od stolice larine a osim toga lara je cijeli vikend nešto nemirna i muči je stomak i kakica koja je dosta sluzava al žuta. Nadam se da pikice neće jako boljeti to su one koje zna pratiti temperatura. Odošmo. Pozdrav!  :Love:

----------


## lasada

*pomikaki*
Zaboravih ti napisati ne trošim željezo osim prenatal vitamina zbog dojenja

----------


## lasada

Upravo sam uspavala laru. Stigli smo prije sat vremena. Bila je starija dr. pedijatrica i nismo cijepili laru već ju je sestra samo vagnula i ima 9000 i napisala je da je ADIPOZNA ( debela). Rekla mi je kad je samo dojim da nas hvali al da ne dojim da bi već imala promjedbu tako da sam baš :D 
Nije ju cijepila jer smo nosili da vidi krv u stolici pa je napisala uputnicu da se u lab. napravi pretraga na benzidin i na enteropatogene bakterije pa kad mi dođe poštom iz GS bolnice nalaz nazvat ću je pa će mi reći kad na cijepljenje. Rekla mi da ako i jest bakterija da to nema veze sa majčinim mlijekom, tj. što ja jedem a da se sa lijekovima ne liječi već da će to samo proći. Ja sam našla temu tragovi krvi u stolici pa ću tamo o tome pisati. A za cijepljenje ćemo se dogovoriti kad joj javim nalaz od stolice. Pitala sam je za čaj, vodu i dohranu rekla je ništa neka samo i dalje isključivo dojim. Pitala sam je o tom zato jer pošto lara ima par dana problem sa kakicom ja sam joj jučer i danas dala da povuče par gutljaja čaj od (kršitelj koda)a od kamilice i nakon njega se uspjela pokakati i to je isključivi razlog. Inače joj ne dajem nikakvu tekučinu osim majčinog mlijeka tako da ne mislite da varam.  Mislila sam da će je ipak cijepiti pa kad dođemo idući puta lara će imati više od 6 mjeseci pa će trebati početi polako sa uvođenjem dohrane (hrane) pa me zanimalo kako i u kojoj količini a pedijatrica mi rekla da ima još vremena o tome razgovarati i tako je sve prošlo ok. Samo još da je nalaz ok a to ću znati kroz par dana i o tome na drugoj temi. A moja lara je preslatka velika beba sa 9 kila i svima se smije.

----------


## pomikaki

super, baš mi je drago da je bila ova druga pedica da te malo ohrabri. 
Lako je nama pričati "ne slušaj doktore" ali znam da ti nije svejedno...
pusa maloj Lari

----------


## lasada

Hvala ti *pomikaki * na podršci   :Kiss:

----------


## lasada

Drage mame!
Jako sam  :D  danas je došao Larin nalaz od stolice i nalaz je negativan na bakterije ali Lara još uvijek ima rijetku (proljev), sluzavu, zrnastu i žutu stolicu. Pitam se da li joj je to od majčinog mlijeka. Samo je dojim i dam joj nakon kupanja navečer d3 kapi u čist malkice prokuhane vode da popije sa žličicom. Jedem raznoliku hranu a najviše voća i povrća i Lara ima 9 kila sa 4 mjeseca i 24 dana i super napreduje i mislim si da li joj je takva eksplozivna stolica od mog mlijeka a samo ju dojim.?
 :?

----------


## katajina

Zrnasta i žuta je O.K. Je li slini? Ako puno slini i guta slinu onda stolica zna biti sluzavija!
Super što nema baja!  :D

----------


## mikka

moja curka skoro stalno ima takvu stolicu. ne brini, sve je ok.

za d3 kapi mozes istisnuti i par kapi svog mlijeka na zlicicu pa joj tako dati--ne moras prokuhavati vodu  :Wink:

----------


## lasada

Da, počela je sliniti već ima 2 tjedna i to jako zbog zubića a normalno slini od 2,5 mjeseca. Sad će imati 5 mjeseci. Zvali smo dr. pedijatricu i moramo ponoviti nalaz onaj koji je bio pozitivan na krv u stolici i kad bude negativan onda tek cijepljenje. 
D3 kapi mrzi popiti i stisne usne skupa kad joj dajem. Probala sam i u majčino mlijeko al neće pa sam se bojala da neće htjeti sisu zato joj u bočici imam prokuhanu vodu i špricnem joj 2 puta da popije kapi s njom.  Nakon toga ide sisanje. Ajme sika joj je fina do bola   :Laughing:   počela me pomalo grickati bradavicu zbog desnih, kad je već pri kraju sa sisanjem koje sada traje 5-10 minuta a rijetko kad teže zaspi i do 20 minuta. Eto u početku je sisanje trajalo oko sat do sat i pol kad je bila  mala od rođenja do 2 mjeseca, pa pola sata do sat, i što je starija kraće traje jer brzo guta i potiče otpust mlijeka ( let down). Zna ona šefica je prava i za sada više nemamo problema sa sikom a mlijeka imaaaaa, mljac  :D

----------


## yaya

Samo naprijed. Za utjehu i moja Sonja je s 5 mjeseci imala skoro 9 kila, dobivala je kilu mjesečno samo na cici,  a sad je tanka ko šibica.

----------


## lasada

Bok mame!
Eto nisam se javlja na ovu temu o našoj Larici mjesec dana pa da kažem kako smo. Jučer smo bili kod naše pedijatrice. Prije toga ima oko 10 dana tražila sam drugo mišljenje za Larinu stolicu i rekla mi je da počnem sa dohranom i to sa mrkva+riža da stvrdne tu stolicu koja je rijetka, sluzava, žuta al ekspolzivna. Da mažem ragadu na guzi sa masti za oči chloramphenicol od krke. Sada nema krvi u stolici, koja je sada gusta i nije eksplozivna. Primjetila sam i ja da Lari nije više dovoljno majčino mlijeko pa smo počeli dohranu ima tjedan dana i sad se malo smirila, jer kad smo mi sjedili i ručali a ona u kolicima gleda nas i otvara usta i vrti se pa mi je bilo žao kako gleda dok mi jedemo. Jučer se cijepila a pedijatrica rekla da je teška 9850, imat će 6 mjeseci za 2 dana i da joj dajemo jedan obrok voće a jedan povrće i za 10 dana dodamo meso. Neka sa žitaricama ne žurimo jer Lara dobro napreduje pa da je to ne deblja dodatno. Što se tiče razvoja Lara se još ne okreće sa leđa na trbuh i obrnuto vjerojatno zbog težine pa mi pedijatrica pokazala da ju mi polako učimo okretati, jer je to motorički razvoj bebe od 5. mjeseci, ostalo je sve super. Ja sam jako sretna jer super prihvaća i voće i povrće al me sad muči malo dojenje. Naime kad je Lara sa 3 mjeseca izlazila iz faze grčeva kada je visila non-stop na ciki pa se to kasnije prorijedilo imala sam sljedeći problem ko i sada sa dohranom. Moje cike prepune mlijeka a Lara papa ciku kad se probudi oko 9 sati, u 11 papa obrok kašice, pa ciki pa oko 15 sati kašicu pa cika pa večera obrok oko 19 sati kašicu pa ciki za laku noć dok ne zaspi između 22-23 sata, i po noći traži oko 3-4 puta ciku. Ciki i nakon kašice al samo par gutljaja. Kad nije počela dohrana pocicala je jednu pa drugi puta drugu ciku sad ni toliko, ali kad jednu pocica do pola druga je puna ko špica a ja se neću izdajati jer nisam izdajalicu dirala od 2. njenog mjeseca, a ručno mi dugo traje pa samo malo izdojim ručno da me ne bole, tj. da mi bol u dojkama popusti. Nadam se da će se uravnotežiti količina mog mlijeka jer ona sad manje ciki kad papa kašice. Imate li kakav savjet il bar malo podrške. Neki dan sam poželjela da samo dojim bez dohrane al nažalost njoj  nije više dovoljno samo moje mlijeko a mora i papati hranu. Znate da sam malo ljubomorna kad popapa kašicu koje pravim od svježem voća i povrća samo domaće i hand made uz pomoć ručnog miksera.   :Kiss:

----------


## yaya

Bravo, samo nastavite dojenje uz uvođenje dohrane. No mali savjet, nemoj miksati hranu negu ju zgnječi s vilicom, nek osjeti komadiće hrane.

----------


## lasada

Podižem topic malo da se osvježimo  :D 
Novi podatak : Lara sa 9 mjeseci i 3 dana imala ravno 11 kila i još se dojimo naravno uz dohranu   :Love:

----------


## lasada

Prošlo je već 4mjeseca od mog javljanja na ovu temu.
Nadam se da nas nidte zaboravili anismo niti mi vas.
Lara lijepo doji i lijepo napreduje kako se kreće sve što popapa uz dojenje ode začas i opet je gladan. Ciki kad ide spavati i po noći, ja imam dovoljno mlijeka al još me uvijek malko smeta jak refleks otpusta mlijeka i zato su tu jastučići pa je sve opet ok.
Pozdrav vama mame/trudnice/dojilje od nas i do čitanja.
Primila sam par upita na pp od pojedinih mama od ovoj temi zato ju i podižem, o tome kako smo pregurali, ništa samo dojimo i sve su naše male/slatke nedaće prošle.
 :Kiss:   i hvala na podršci mi i dalje dojimo   :Love:

----------


## call me mommy

Brudno je u 3 mj usao sa 8 kg,  samo cica, nista vise. bit ce da je na tatu   :Grin:

----------


## jkitanov

> Brudno je u 3 mj usao sa 8 kg,  samo cica, nista vise. bit ce da je na tatu


moj sa 3mj 8100g isto je na tatu :D

----------


## lasada

Ma super drage mame  :D  ništa vi ne brinite kad klinci prohodaju ko Lara neće biti viška.
Lara ima 12 kila a danas broji 14 mjeseci  i 23 dana   :Saint:  
 :Kiss:   bebačima

----------


## lasada

Bok mame!
Eto, javljam se ja sa info na tatinu temu   :Love:  
Lara doji i bili smo na sistematskom kod pedijatrice.
Teška je 11850 kg, visoka 81 cm, opseg glave 46,5 cm.
Zdrava je ciki i papa dohranu. 
Nemam komentara na kilažu jedino je pedijatrica rekla da je po tablici iznadprosječno teška beba. 
 :Kiss:   mame

----------

